# OEM Audi TT Brakes on a 2000 A6 2.7T



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I was reading the other day somewhere on the net about a low buck brake upgrade for the 2000 Audi A6 2.7T. Supposedly it uses the TT 225 carrier and 312mm rotor in conjunction with the A6 caliper. Anyone ever do this conversion on their A6? Or does it really even work for that matter? I am looking at upgrading my brakes but dont want to break the bank.

Please let me know what you guys have done.

Thanks.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

That doesn't seem right. First, the 225 TT is basically a Mk4 VW when it comes to suspension, breaks etc. The A6 has a totally different carrier design. Similar to an A4/Passat. The rotors wouldn't be interchangeable either, due to the TT having a 5x100 bolt pattern and the A6 using 5x112.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Actually the TT 225 uses 256mm rotor vs the MK4 (as well as 180hpTT) which uses 232mm rotors. The 337 (and possibly 20th) use 256mm rotors as well. The brake caliper is different from the 180hp TT to the 225hp TT

EDIT: also only the front suspension is the same from the TT225 (or any quattro TT). Non quattro 180hp versions have the same suspension as the MK4...TT225 uses the same suspension as R32 though


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

audi tt 225 hp uses 312mm front rotors. Im not sure but they might be the same with mk5 gti and passsat. the a6 2.7t uses 321mm rotors same as s4 and a6 4.2 and the a8. so why do you want to down size. dont get it? your a6 2.7 has biger rotor and caliper with 4 pads. superior to the tt225 brakes


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good points. My comment on the 256mm vs 232 is in regards to the back brakes of the TT and MK4


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

so.. he want to upgrade the rears on his a6 2.7t with brakes from tt 225hp. right?
I dint think that is going to work. not a direct swap at least.
going to need custom made carier/caliper brakets and e-brake cable which is going to be eighter to short or to long.
probably brakes from s/rs4, s/rs6 or a/s8 it is going to work better


----------

